# How long does chicken last in fridge?



## jdm34 (May 12, 2003)

I've decided to start eating better in order to get the gains I want, but I'm always too busy to cook the food I need to eat.  I'm thinking that the best way is to prepare a ton of food at once and live off of that for a few days.  My main concern is how long is certain stuff good in the fridge, particularly chicken breast?  

I also wouldn't mind making like a gallon sized protein shake to keep in the fridge, but I recall hearing somewhere that this is not a good idea.  It this an OK thing to do, and if so, how long can I expect this to be good for?  (water, protein powder, heavy cream, strawberries).

Thanks!


----------



## TJohn (May 12, 2003)

For chicken I would say 5 days but I've gone longer, maybe my fridg is colder than most.

TJohn


----------



## jdm34 (May 12, 2003)

Thanks!!  5 days is perfect


----------



## Monolith (May 12, 2003)

Chicken?

I say its good until its either too slimy to pick up or it smells bad.


----------



## Tboy (May 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Monolith *_
> Chicken?
> 
> I say its good until its either too slimy to pick up or it smells bad.




  

I don't eat ANYTHING that's left in the fridge more than 3 days.


----------



## Tank316 (May 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by TJohn *_
> For chicken I would say 5 days but I've gone longer, maybe my fridg is colder than most.
> 
> TJohn


same here.


----------



## 101Tazman (May 12, 2003)

I follow the three day rule. But then again I like to break the rules!


----------



## lina (May 12, 2003)

Here is a chart that was posted a while ago...

http://www.foodsafety.gov/~fsg/f01chart.html


----------



## jdm34 (May 12, 2003)

thanks everyone!!  especially lina for that link!


----------



## Showdown (May 12, 2003)

I grill 5-6 days worth of chicken at a time.

...I'm lazy...


----------



## Tank316 (May 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Showdown *_
> I grill 5-6 days worth of chicken at a time.
> 
> ...I'm lazy...


naw, your smart, cuz its what i do to


----------



## Dero (May 12, 2003)

Maybe if you put a bowl of water and some feed,it would stay in there longer...


----------



## TJohn (May 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> Maybe if you put a bowl of water and some feed,it would stay in there longer...



Yes, along with some little green and brown friends.....

TJ


----------



## eskimo515 (May 13, 2003)

I go with five days, too.  I make my a few pounds of chicken on Sunday and bag it up to bring to work.  Whatever I don't eat by Friday COB goes in the garbage.  Sometimes (especially if there is a real good sale happening) I will make a lot of chicken and put the cooked chicken in the freezer to make it even easier in the long term.


----------



## Mudge (May 13, 2003)

Chicken will dry up in a fridge after awhile, I dont think I've left anything longer than 2 days. I usually cook 3-6 at a time, and dont usually go over 6 chicken breasts in a day, and cooking them doesn't take that long.


----------



## Monolith (May 13, 2003)

What's everyones favorite method of cooking?

I start with a high heat, and sear both sides of the chicken.
Turn the heat down to med-low, and add some chicken broth.
Let it steam like that for another 10-15 mins (flip it a couple times).
Makes the chicken super-tender and juicy.


----------



## eskimo515 (May 14, 2003)

I season both sides with usually a cajun spice mix and slap it on the George Foreman and I am done in less than 10 minutes.  The GFG is the greatest invention of all time.


----------



## RoCk79 (May 16, 2003)

One thing that was not answered, if you could all give your input on it, is what about making a whole lot of protein shake, and storing it in the fridge, say in the morning make enough to last you thruout the day.  Not longer then a day, but does the protein go bad within a few hours?


----------



## eskimo515 (May 19, 2003)

I make my shake before I go to bed to drink right after my morning workout and I dont have any problems with it.  As long as its in the fridge it is okay.  But I wouldn't make any more than a days worth.


----------

